# Steve Nash and Christian Bale. LOL



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Ok, lighten up guys. We won't have a game until Wednesday. There's plenty of rest for the team and to figure out how to get Amare involved when they double/triple team him. If we have JJ, I bet Mavs doesn't dare to do that. Too bad we are stuck with Barbosa... lol

However, I watched Unleashed last night. Unleashed is Jet Li's newest flim. The movie is actually very good. It has pretty good/touching story and the fights are very exciting. Quite violent though..I have to say. 

Anyway, before the movie starts, they were playing Batman Begin's preview and I have to say, Christian Bale looks so much like Nash. In certain angles, they look so much alike. lol If they have the same hair style, they'll be brothers. 

Let me attach 2 pics here.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nah...he needs longer hair :laugh:


----------

